# Need good trainer in NW TN/SW KY area



## bweddle (Apr 3, 2013)

I have just rescued a 3 year old gaited filly. She loads, leads, but just got her hooves trimmed for the first time yesterday and wasn't happy. I want a GOOD trainer who will teach with kindness. Does anyone know of a good trainer in my area?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I DO!! My new hoof trimmer trains. He is GREAT with my horses! PM me and I will send you his #.

Nancy


----------

